# Horse Keeps Opening His Mouth On The Bit



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

So he is still opening his mouth after switching back to a different bit, and not only doing it with the Tom Thumb? It does indeed sound like a discomfort reaction. Does he still have his wolf teeth? They might be hurting him when you put pressure on the bit. Especially since he doesn't seem to do it when you neck rein, only when you direct rein, it tells me that it is either a problem with his teeth, or maybe even his jaw.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/why-do-so-many-people-object-80794/

It's a bad bit. 

I suggest removing the Tom Thumb, getting the horse's teeth floated, filling in whatever training holes are missing, and then switching to a more appropriate bit or hackamore. See the link in my signature for additional bitting information.


----------



## WesternSpice (Aug 28, 2011)

apachiedragon - I had his teeth floated not that long ago, and I have felt around in his mouth for sores, and his wolf teeth don't feel all that bad. But even when his wolf teeth were a problem he never did anything like this. But I will definitely take your advice, and have my vet check him ASAP

bubba13 - I have recently learned that the bit is not up to standards, but he does it not only with the tom thumb, but with other bits as well. I have spent a year filling in on any training holes, and I feel he is up to par on the basics, that is why I would like bring training to another level.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

A bad bit or poor riding in the past can cause a problem that goes on indefinitely, even when other factors are changed. Horses have a longer memory than we'd like, sometimes. If you aren't going to be doing any showing where a bit is required, you may consider looking into a hackamore or bitless bridle of sorts.


----------



## WesternSpice (Aug 28, 2011)

bubba13 - His previous owners trained and rode him in a D ring snaffle. I have already tried bitless bridles and I'm afraid they're out of the question. He does not respond to them at all, and he has thrown me countless times due to the fact I have no control over him. I would like to continue using a bit, instead of dropping the concept, because we will be participating in shows next fall if I feel he is ready.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

WesternSpice said:


> I have recently learned that the bit is not up to standards, but he does it not only with the tom thumb, but with other bits as well. I have spent a year filling in on any training holes, and I feel he is up to par on the basics, that is why I would like bring training to another level.


Bending a horses body is pretty basic so he is at least missing some of the "basics". All training is comprised of putting together the basics to get the job done. A roping horse or a barrel horse or a polo pony or an eventer or a jumper all have the same "basics" but they are drilled and put together in a different way. The training on your horse is not complete or you wouldn't have started this thread.

You may have to spend a year working on the holes in your education before you can help your horse.


----------



## WesternSpice (Aug 28, 2011)

kevinshorses - He bends just fine, until recently when he's started having problems with his bit. I am more than aware that bending is a simple task, and my horse is more than capable of completing it. As I had clearly stated in the post that this is a *recent* problem. I started this thread because he opens his mouth on the bit, and in doing so, he won't bend *anymore*. It's not the fact that he can't bend at all, because does that just fine, it's the fact that he wont now because of the problem we appear to be having. Before he could bend on a dime, but *now *he wont because *he stops every time to open his mouth*, which leads us back to reason why I had posted this in the first place. I can't be any clearer than how crystal clear I am being, I posted this thread because my horse stops, stretches out his neck, and opens his mouth, and it is effecting simple movements. It is quite clear that you have only taken the time to read the last post, why don't you go all the way to the top and read the first one, there you will find my reason in posting this thread?


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I would suggest starting with getting his wolf teeth removed completely.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternSpice (Aug 28, 2011)

Thank you, I will definitely look into that


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

Let me start off with tom thumbs are *not okay* for direct reining. The only time they are not confusing to a horse is when it's neck reined on a loose rein.

As for the mouth gaping, it definitely is a discomfort/confusion thing. He's probably doing it to try and stop the pressure the bit puts in the wrong places, and get it more comfortable in his mouth.

I could also see him liking something ported...
He might prefer the tongue release.

http://www.statelinetack.com/item/at-low-port-loose-cheek-low-port-western-bit-5in/SLT735563/


----------



## WesternSpice (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanx, I'll see if I can find one


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

DejaVu said:


> Let me start off with tom thumbs are *not okay* for direct reining. The only time they are not confusing to a horse is when it's neck reined on a loose rein.
> 
> As for the mouth gaping, it definitely is a discomfort/confusion thing. He's probably doing it to try and stop the pressure the bit puts in the wrong places, and get it more comfortable in his mouth.



That is because curb bits were never designed to get bend in a horse.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I also wonder if maybe his neck isn't sore. This _may_ be a problem not bit related at all. You say he doesn't gape when he is being neck reined? Okay, does he bend his neck when you neck rein him, or does he just swing his body around? A direct rein will often ask a horse to turn his head and neck differently than a neck rein, it could be soreness in another area that is just spilling over to the reaction you are seeing.


----------



## WesternSpice (Aug 28, 2011)

He seems to bend fine when I rein, he's picture perfect when I do. I just never had the need to neck rein until now, so I never really bothered expanding on it. He's a bit lazy as well, so at first it kind of made me wonder if he was just being difficult as to get out of working, but it looks like he's in pain too, but every thing I've tried hasn't seemed to work. However my reining saddle is brand new, so maybe it could making him sore? But he does when I ride bareback too.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Another thought that hasn't been mentioned is that the horse might have a low palett and/or an exceptionally thick tongue. Either of which will require a special bit since he does not respond to bitless.

Either have an equine dentist or your vet check him, don't leave that sort of thing to someone that has no experience.

I might also have his tongue checked for scar tissue.

My friend and her hubby bought a pair of half brother SSH's that were coming 3 and coming 4.

The original owner sent them to an Amish person for 30 days. When the horses came back, the coming 4 yo was blind in one eye:evil:

The coming 3 yo was the wife's horse. He was a long 3 yo at the time and she is a life-long experienced and very fair rider. She quickly realized something was wrong in her horse's mouth.

She nearly fell off her shoes when she saw his tongue was so near ripped off that even her vet couldn't believe it was still attached.

It took a long time of no riding to wait for that to completely heal. And she spent over an hour on the phone with the Myler Bit company to figure out a bit that would work on this horse because, like your horse, he would not listen in a bitless.

Over and hour and $80 later on her credit card she had a bit coming. That was a few years ago and he's been fine in the bit Myler suggested. My friend has light hands but she has to always pay extra attention on this horse to be sure she doesn't accidentally do something to cause pain in the scar tissue in the tongue. Pain in the tongue = her landing on the ground and we are waaaay too old to be eating dirt

So check his palette, tongue thickness and the tongue for any sort of scarring


----------



## WesternSpice (Aug 28, 2011)

lol, Okaay thank you! I will definitely have him checked as soon as I can get my vet out!


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

How old is your gelding? If his wolf teeth were clipped/removed then possibly canines erupting and the bit puts pressure on them?


----------



## WesternSpice (Aug 28, 2011)

He is 10, I've had the vet out to float his teeth recently, but she didn't see any other problems besides the fact his wolf teeth were growing out. But even when his wolf teeth were sharp and causing him pain he never acted like this.


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

I'd remove the wolf teeth completely to know that that's not the issue and if it persists, look into other potential problems. For some reason the first time I have my pony's teeth floated they clipped her wolf teeth instead of removing them...and yet they removed them for my gelding. Made NO sense to leave them in and just trim the top, makes them an issue later again. 

Good luck and I hope removing the wolf teeth solves your problem!


----------

